# attention seeking barking...



## Yuki (Oct 5, 2011)

Yuki has got this attention seeking barking issue which is becoming a problem for me cuz i am training him to take him to shows. anyone have any tips to share so i correct this issue. i dont want him barking so much. he alerts me when some one approaches thats good but every time he sees me he starts barking on which i turn my back towards him and walk away not giving him any space. since he is in his teens its gotten worse :doh::doh:

also anyone know any good videos or books on training dogs for dog shows?


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Buddy barks more during training than any other time during the day. He gets bored so he barks at me. Keep going it gets better.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Do you have a word for when hes quiet? And reward him? Its easy for us to tell them off or walk away when they are barking but we need to listen to the moment they stop too and quickly give that a word, a label that he can match as a command and reward. Its something we were taught and changed things round completely. So first of all as soon as he stops barking you quickly say loudly 'quiet' or whatever word you choose and praise him, give him a treat but it must be instant so he connects the action with the word and praise. You keep doing this until gradually you can lessen the instant moments apart and start trying it as a command but still having the reward and praise ready to give the moment he stops as he may only be planning on stopping for a few seconds and you need to grab that tiny window before he has chance to start again,..then when he does start again he will have even better chance at remembering that 'quiet' means something good is about to happen if he stops  If you have to run and find a biscuit when he stops then the moment is lost and wasted as he is living in the here and now.
Chester used to bark at us for attention and we did the above and it just took a few sessions. He isnt a foody dog so we always had to have something extra tasty to hand but it worked. He is a very verbal dog but now he just mubles and grumbles when he fancies a chat with me which I LOVE or mumbles louder or bark only when he needs something like more water or a pee.
If you wish to show him then you need to get him focussing him on commands and particularly on you. I use a 'watch' technique with a high value treat. I let him see its something yummy, point it in line with his nose and bring it up to mine with the word 'watch' being repeated and move it right and left, always saying 'watch' and his head and eyes will follow wherever I move my fingers or keep them still and then I use 'wait' repeatedly. He then gets the treat if he has done it well. I would suggest you try that for starters but just try it in short periods and build them up.
I am sure others have very good suggestions. Good luck.


----------



## Yuki (Oct 5, 2011)

thanks elly. i will start working on "quiet" and "watch" from today  i really dont want him to bark too much.


----------

